# Rare Sight Sandhill Cranes



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Todat at Noon I was out back of my house and heard the Googling of a Sandhill Crane.Looked to the East and saw a flock of about a Hundred Cranes.They got a little closer and you should have heard the sounds of that many Googling.They finally drifted off to the East and out of sight.I guees the bad weather in Michigan must have run them to the South.They probably will continue to head south for the Winter.A pretty Rare sight!I see quite a few in S.Michigan when Bass and Pike fishing in the Summer.



Roscoe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I used to see/hear them a few years ago durring winter in southern Clermont Co. I haven't sen them in awhile.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I use to go to AZ. hunting coyotes in Jan. there were thousand wintering there so much noise is was amazing. I have never seen one in Ohio.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Roscoe,
I saw the same flock today, wasn't sure what they were.
Thanks for pointing out, very different too see.


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

It is amazing to me how far you can hear them things. I usually see or hear a flock or two here in sw Ohio every year


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

MZehring said:


> Roscoe,
> I saw the same flock today, wasn't sure what they were.
> Thanks for pointing out, very different too see.


What time and your location when you saw the flock?.And which way were they headed?That's pretty Kool you saw the same flock!They like to hang around those natural wetland lakes in N.Ohio and S.Michigan.



Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I forgot to tell my location.Just about the corner of RT.48 and RT.725 in Centerville at High Noon.




Roscoe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

leupy said:


> I use to go to AZ. hunting coyotes in Jan. there were thousand wintering there so much noise is was amazing. I have never seen one in Ohio.


I lived in New Mexico for 2 years. Lots of cranes out West for sure.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I had 400-600 Sandhills flyover southern Montgomery county yesterday on my way to a quarry to look for them hoping some would roost there wasnt dissapointed had 200+ Sandhills on the ground awesome sight. Today I saw 14 Sandies, 8 Redheads,2 canvasbacks, 1 hen Surf Scoter, pintails,Gadwalls,Buffleheads,Ringed-necks,Ruddy's,and Shovelers


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

If you spend enough time outside in the fall you will hear/see them every year. It's neat seeing them and I love to hear all the noise they make. I saw a flock of 50-60 in Clark county yesterday AM. I assume there was a good push of them.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

For anyone interested this is a great place to follow unusual bird sightings in the area.

http://cincinnatibirds.com/goodbird/sighting.php

there were numerous reports of the sandhills recently


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have had a "resident" pair in my backyard the last two years. The one wife of my friend is a huge birder. She is in awe that these two just hang out in my yard all summer. They sit half the day move around but are always cackling. Not a huge flock but they are always around. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw them around 12:30 PM today close to Caesar Creek while I was out in my back yard.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

I heard some while deer hunting yesterday for an hour straight. I wasn't sure what they were and I couldn't see them but a big flock of them flew over my house. My brother in law saw them too and said that they're really rare to see in this area.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

this pic is around 2-3 years old and i have seen them at ladue another time too !


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

In january when the fishing grinds to a standstill I'll take a day every year and drive over to Ewing Bottoms in southern Indiana. A nice drive thru some pretty country and most days there are several thousand sandhills there in the fields. Plus most years there are a few whooping cranes mixed in. I was watching a big field that must have had three or four thousand sandhills in it and a train came along and they all got up at once. Wheeling around and calling it was right out of the discovery channel.
I did see thirty or so close to Caesar Creek while not catching any sauger in a still too muddy LMR today. It's amazing how far their calls carry.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I was out at rocky fork for a few minutes this afternoon shooting some video and some flew over in a perfect V. So my wife took a short video of them. First time I think I have ever seen them and noticed that they were not just another flock of geese. The video didnt pick up their calls but we could faintly hear them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP-gBjJcplE


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

i feel like an idiot now i saw about 300 today but i thought that they was snow geese HA HA HA what a dumb*** they went over paint creek and there is some by taylor road boat ramp at dark.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> I forgot to tell my location.Just about the corner of RT.48 and RT.725 in Centerville at High Noon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..lol! I too saw that same flock..i live in dayton..they were makin all kinds of racket!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My house is on the flyway just West of Dayton, I see huge flocks of them heading south every Fall, they pretty much follow Union Rd south best as I can tell. They are pretty cool as you can hear them for miles..

Salmonid


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Im a mailman and saw two flocks flying over middletown yesterday. Saw another smaller flock on 12-11-12.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Back in the 80's, I saw a Flock of Seagulls once.............


Merry Christmas Yall'


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I saw some here in Troy on 12/23, about 40 to 50 of them. I was walking the dog along the GMR at Twin Arches reserve, two flocks of them in vees - i heard the cackling and saw them passing overhead. Clear blue sky, about 1230 or so. You cant mistake the call for anything else, neat.

There has been a bald eagle in the same area all fall, saw it regularly til a couple of weeks ago. Of course if the water gets muddy, they'll fish in gravel pits or similar.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We have a small flock that lives in geauga in the summer. I see them almost daily.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

